# English Rose Of Spring



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by an English friend of mine by the name of “Shelley Amanda Lloyd” concerning the romance of the first season of the year.

Oh, English rose of spring 
precious flower on thine season 
first to year as rebirth be sewn 
upon land emerging from 
winter’s disguise 

Oh, English rose lovely be ye 
ever as crimson bright shine 
of thine mane long to cover 
ye as sensual cloak in femininity

English Rose why doest ye 
pale carnation take on curves 
to bend thine shape of desire 
to sexuality grand female flesh 
delicate to taste ast be plump 
to stroke ye awake in perks 
to elevate thee of arousal 

Oh, English Rose in spring 
shower of tempest ye be moist 
whilst thunder doest rage within 
for ours be flight as beauty 
about in delight to behold senses 
colorfully scented 

English rose thou be cache 
in red sexuality amongst skin white 
in allure of womanhood as plains of valleys 
compose one in ye to eyes mine


----------

